# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Προληπτικό recaping

## mtzag

Εχω κατι μητρικες του 2000-2004 οπως και τα τροφοδοτικα τους και θελω προληπτικα να αλλαξω τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες αλουμινιου
με κατι πολυ ποιοτικο ωστε να μειωθει ο κινδυνος να χαλασουνε συντομα απο πυκνωτες.
Τι πυκνωτες να βαλω ?

Επισης εχω και κατι τριφασικα inverter για ηλεκτροκινητηρες σχετικα μεγαλα απο 4 εως 22kw
σε αυτα τι πυκνωτες ειναι καλοι να βαλω μεσα τη γεφυρα στο DC Bus ?

----------


## lepouras

όταν λες ποιοτικό τη εννοείς? απο aliexpress ή από mouser κλπ??

----------


## nestoras

Πες και τάσεις/χωρητικότητες.
Στις μητρικες συνήθως οι πυκνωτές που χαλάνε είναι αυτοί γύρω απο τη cpu και η ταση τους είναι 6.3V.

----------


## mtzag

Απο mouser η tme. Οι χωρητικοτητες ειναι διαφορες και οι τασεις χαμηλες στις μητρικες/τροφοδοτικα στα inverter ειναι 400/450V γυρω στα 400 με 1000μF. Εχω δει οτι οι καινουργιες μητρικες εχουνε κατι solid πυκνωτες που τους βρισκω αυτους?

----------


## nestoras

> Απο mouser η tme. Οι χωρητικοτητες ειναι διαφορες και οι τασεις χαμηλες στις μητρικες/τροφοδοτικα στα inverter ειναι 400/450V γυρω στα 400 με 1000μF. Εχω δει οτι οι καινουργιες μητρικες εχουνε κατι solid πυκνωτες που τους βρισκω αυτους?



Μάλλον αυτούς εδώ εννοείς για μητρικές:

https://gr.mouser.com/Passive-Compon...ors/_/N-bjufe/

----------


## mtzag

Πχ αυτοι τι ειναι που εχει η asrock στα ακριβα μοντελα της ?
Υπαρχουνε ποιο καλοι απο αυτους ?

SA-Nichicon12KBlack.jpg




> Nichicon 12K Black
> Supreme 12K black capacitors with lifespans of at least 12,000 hours.  
> Compared to other counterparts on high-end motherboards that merely have  lifespans of around 10,000 hours, 
> ASRock applied Nichicon 12K Black  Caps that offer 20% longer lifespans and provide more stability and  reliability.



Βασικα ειναι μητρικη απο μηχανημα και θελω φουλ αξιοπιστια μη χαλασει δηλαδη απο πυκωτες..
θελω να κανω ενα καλο recaping γιατι αν χαλασει στη μεση επεξεργασιας η ζημια ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη
απο οσο κανουνε οι καλυτεροι πυκνωτες.
Απο οσο ξερω εκει γυρω στο 1999 εως 2007 υπηρχε σοβαρο θεμα με τους πυκνωτες
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague

----------


## nick1974

> Πχ αυτοι τι ειναι που εχει η asrock στα ακριβα μοντελα της ?
> Υπαρχουνε ποιο καλοι απο αυτους ?
> 
> SA-Nichicon12KBlack.jpg
> 
> 
> Βασικα ειναι μητρικη απο μηχανημα και θελω φουλ αξιοπιστια μη χαλασει δηλαδη απο πυκωτες..
> θελω να κανω ενα καλο recaping γιατι αν χαλασει στη μεση επεξεργασιας η ζημια ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη
> απο οσο κανουνε οι καλυτεροι πυκνωτες.
> ...



αν εχεις asrock σειρας gaming Fatal1ty, extreme ή πολυ περισσοτερο Taichi  ΜΗΝ αλλαξεις πυκνωτες ουτε για πλακα.
Ειναι ξηρου ηλεκτρολυτη σαν αυτους που φοραει το rover που ειναι στον Αρη! και που δε θα κανει ποτε recaping  :Tongue2:  
και 100% δε προκειται να βρεις κατι καλυτερο. (εxoυν πιστοποιησεις military και aerospace)
Recaping κανουμε σε ηλεκτρολυτικους υγρου ηλεκτρολυτη, κι αυτο παλι οχι παντα (στην Ιαπωνικη φορμουλα ας πουμε δεν κανουμε, εκτος κι αν βρουμε ιδιους)

----------


## nestoras

*Aluminium Organic Polymer Capacitors*


Τετοιους "φοράνε" οι ενδοπλανητικες μητρικές πλέον. 😀

Σαν αυτους που εδειξα πιο πάνω. Τους είδες καθόλου;
Ποιο αξιόπιστοι στην πολυκαιρία είναι οι mlcc (πολυστρωματικοί κεραμικοί) αλλα δε βγαίνουν σε μεγαλες χωρητικότητες και διγουρα δε θα σου ταιριάξουν τα footprint.

----------


## nick1974

Εγω μεταφερω αυτα που λεει και η asrock και η gigabyte για τους πυκνωτες των μητρικων τους εδω και χρονια, και αφηνουν να αιωρειται οτι ουσιαστικα δε χαλανε ποτε.
Τωρα αν μας δουλευουν ειναι αλλο θεμα, αλλα τετοιες εταιριες θα ρισκαραν κατι τετοιο?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

Μιλούσα για τα κανονικά μοντέλα. Δε βλέπω το λόγο όμως, ειδικα μια gamer motherboard να έχει πυκνωτες που θα αντέχουν 100 χρόνια. Να είναι μητρική server να το καταλάβω! Προφανώς θέλουν να διαφημίζουν καπως το προϊόν τους...

----------


## nick1974

> Δε βλέπω το λόγο όμως, ειδικα μια gamer motherboard να έχει πυκνωτες που θα αντέχουν 100 χρόνια. Να είναι μητρική server να το καταλάβω! Προφανώς θέλουν να διαφημίζουν καπως το προϊόν τους...



ισως γιατι ενα gaming rig ταλαιπωρειται περισσοτερο απο το ροβερ. (τουλαχιστο τα phases σιγουρα γιατι σχεδον παντα τρωνε κλοκαρισματα και στη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια μεχρι να βγαλει prime95 unstable. τωρα για τους πυκνωτες δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ετσι πρεπει η αν ειναι πολυτελεια, αλλα στις παλιες mobo που ειχαν ηλεκτρολυτικους μια ζωη θυμαμαι φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες)



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

για όσο καιρό παίζουν οι μιτρικές να μη τις πειράξεις
Ειναι πολυκαιρισμένες και έχουν χάσει ελλαστικοτητα 
Θα πας να βγάλεις το πυκνωτή και θα τη χαλάσεις 
Όταν  τους δεις φουσκωμένους τότε τους αλλάζεις με ίδιους. 
Απο 2000 μέχρι σήμερα είναι 19 χρόνια
με τους ίδιους ποιότητας πυκνωτές  θα κρατήσουν αλλα 19
μετά καλό θα είναι να αλλάξεις υπολογιστή

----------


## mtzag

Ειναι κατεργασιες που κρατανε 1 μηνα 24/7 και κοστιζουνε πολυ. Αν χαλασει η μητρικη απο πυκνωτη στη μεση της κατεργασιας η ζημια ειναι αρκετα σημαντικη. Μητρικη/υπολογιστης δεν μπορει να αλλαξει ειναι ειδικο h/w και το κοστος αλλαγης ειναι πολυ μεγαλο.

----------


## nick1974

> Μητρικη/υπολογιστης δεν μπορει να αλλαξει ειναι ειδικο h/w και το κοστος αλλαγης ειναι πολυ μεγαλο.



θεωρητικα σχεδον παντα ετσι ηταν, αλλα καμια φορα παιζουν εξαιρεσεις, οποτε αν εχεις λιγο χρονο και ορεξη δε χανεις κατι να κανεις μια δοκιμη.
Πολυ προσφατα πηρα το σκληρο απο ενα καζανι που η μητρικη ειχε καταστραφει και τον κουμπωσα σε ενα υπερσυγχρονο συστηματακι και ως εκ θαυματος με μοναδικη παρεμβαση τους drivers γραφικων το καζανι δουλεψε κανονικα, με τα windows xp που φοραγε (νταξει ασχοληθηκα κανα δυο ωριτσες με ψιλοπαραμετροποιησεις αλλα οχι τραγικα πραγματα οπως να μην λειτουργει πχ).
Επισεις αλλη μια φορα σε ενα monitoring με suse linux 6 επισεις σηκωσα σκληρο και τον κουμποσα σε μια συγχρονη μητρικη με συγχρονο επεξεργαστη και απλως μπηκα ιντερνετ και εκανα μερικες αναβαθμισεις στον πυρηνα (νταξει εκει εφαγα κανα 20ωρο και δοκιμες σε διαφορα μηχανηματα αλλα παλι τελικα δουλεψε).
Δε λεω οτι τετοιες πατεντες παντα ποιανουν (εξ αλλου ανεφερα απλα δυο περιπτωσεις που πηγαν καλα κι οχι αυτες που δεν πηγαν, που ειναι φυσικα περισσοτερες) αλλα πιστευω πως δε ζανεις κατι να δοκιμασεις (κλωνοποιεις σκληρο, αναβαθμιζεις οτι αναβαθμιζεται και το κουμπωνεις σε αλλο μηχανημα με οσο πιο απλο και βασικο υλικο γινεται)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Γιατί δεν ψάχνεις να βρεις μητρικές
Στο εβαυ υπάρχουν.
Το ίδιο τσιπσετ πρέπει να έχει για να παίξει αν έχει χρ

Εξάλλου δεν είναι απαραίτητο να χαλάσει πυκνωτής. 
Σε αυτές που έχουν περάσει μέχρι τώρα από το χέρι μου μόνο  οι 2στις 10 ήταν πυκνωτής.

----------


## mtzag

Στις αλλες τι ειχε χαλασει?

----------


## nick1974

> Εξάλλου δεν είναι απαραίτητο να χαλάσει πυκνωτής. 
> Σε αυτές που έχουν περάσει μέχρι τώρα από το χέρι μου μόνο  οι 2στις 10 ήταν πυκνωτής.



επειδη ασχολουμαι με μηχανηματα τα οποια ειναι πολυ ακριβα για να αλλαζονται καθε τρεις και λιγο βρισκω μπροστα μου αρκετες "παλιατσουρες" και στο 99.999% το θεμα ειναι πυκνωτες.
Τωρα αν ασχολεισαι με pc λογικο ειναι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις να φταινε αλλα πραγματα αφου κανεις δεν κραταει ενα pc 10, 20 η και 30 χρονια, οποτε οι βλαβες απο πυκνωτες προφανως ειναι σπανιοτερες, ομως σε μηχανηματα που λυωνουν 24-7 σε διαφορα περιεργα περιβαλλοντα (πολλες φορες και με τα ups εκτος γιατι... ετσι) η συνηθεστερη αιτια βλαβης ειναι οι πυκνωτες και ειδικα στα παλαιολιθικα που ηταν ηλεκτρολυτικοι ειναι πλεον ολοι φουσκωμενοι και εν δυναμει ωρολογιγακες βομβες που απλως δε ξερεις ποτε θα σκασουν τη βλαβη.
Στις πιο μοντερνες υλοποιησεις φυσικα εχουν ψιλοκαταργηθει οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι με ξηρου ηλεκτρολυτη οι οποιοι προφανως δε θα βγαλουν τετοια θεματα (σε αυτο αναφερομουν στο πρωτο μου μυνημα οταν ειπα να μην κανει recap θεωρωντας οτι μιλαει για pc)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Mtag
Δεν ξέρω τι είχαν οι άλλες 
Απλώς τις αντικατεστησα

----------


## mtzag

Λοιπον ανοιξα τον υπολογιστη και δεν χρειαζετε προληπτικο recaping αλλα αμεσο...
Οι πυκωτες 6.3V & 16V 1800uF εχουνε σκασει απο πανω και εχουνε ξερασει ηλεκτρολυτη.
Το θεμα ειναι πως λειτουργει ο υπολογιστης με παρα πολλους πυκνωτες της μητρικης σκασμενους.

Η ιδια ανταλακτικη μητρικη κανει 1000+ ευρω στο ebay recapαρισμενη οποτε αμα κανω 
λαθος κατα την αλλαγη πυκνωτων και τη χαλασω ειναι μεγαλη η ζημια.

----------


## mythoplasths

πρώτα βρες εφεδρική και μετά δοκίμασε να την επισκευάσεις...

----------


## selectronic

Αν δεν θες να ρισκάρεις το κόλλημα-ξεκόλλημα σε PCB πολλών layers, βρες κάποιον που το κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά (μην είναι η πρώτη του φορά κι εκείνου!) και πήγαινε να στους αλλάξει τους πυκνωτές αυτός.
Δεν θα σου πάρει 1000 ευρώ για να αλλάξει πυκνωτές!

Ήξερα κάποιον στο Περιστέρι που έκανε αυτή τη δουλειά, επισκεύαζε μητρικές (με πυκνωτές να είναι η πιο συχνή βλάβη) αλλά έκλεισε το μαγαζί εδώ και χρόνια...  :Sad:

----------


## mythoplasths

η εναλλακτική αλχειμια ειναι να μην τους ξεκολλήσει , αν εχει χώρο να κόψει τους πυκνωτές και πανω στα παλιά ποδαράκια να κολλήσει τους νέους με λίγο θερμοσυστελλομενο στα ποδαράκια .

----------


## mtzag

Εχω ξαναφτιαξει μητρικες(αν και οι πυκνωτες ειναι ζορικοι στο ξεκολλημα λογω μεγαλων ground lanes) εχω καλο κολλητηρι (fx-951 clone)δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν την παω καπου εδω οτι θα το κανει καλυτερα ο αλλος απο μενα
πολυ φοβαμε οτι μπορει να το κανει χειροτερα πχ να εχει μουφα κολλητηρι και να μην εχει esr protection κτλπ.

Εχω bga reballing station να κανω preheating η οχι? η μητρικη ειναι full atx(μεγαλη) soyo του 2001-2 
Εχω δυνατοτητα να αγορασω ενα ξεκολλητηρι που εχει αναροφηση σαν αυτο https://grobotronics.com/90w-zd-8915.html?sl=en θα βοηθησει η οχι ?

Αλλα πως λειτουργει με παραπανω απο τους μισους πυκνωτες σκασμενους ?

----------


## pet

> Αν δεν θες να ρισκάρεις το κόλλημα-ξεκόλλημα σε PCB πολλών layers, βρες κάποιον που το κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά (μην είναι η πρώτη του φορά κι εκείνου!) και πήγαινε να στους αλλάξει τους πυκνωτές αυτός.
> Δεν θα σου πάρει 1000 ευρώ για να αλλάξει πυκνωτές!
> 
> Ήξερα κάποιον στο Περιστέρι που έκανε αυτή τη δουλειά, επισκεύαζε μητρικές (με πυκνωτές να είναι η πιο συχνή βλάβη) αλλά έκλεισε το μαγαζί εδώ και χρόνια...



Λογικό δεν είναι?

----------


## selectronic

> ...Αλλα πως λειτουργει με παραπανω απο τους μισους πυκνωτες σκασμενους ?...



Κοίτα, αν οι πυκνωτές είναι στο VRM (voltage regulator module) για την τάση της CPU (πολύ χαμηλή τάση αλλά ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλα ρεύματα), τότε μπορεί η μητρική να έχει σχεδιαστεί για να δουλεύει με επεξεργαστές που τραβάνε πχ 120Α αλλά εσένα φοράει έναν πολύ "κατώτερο" που τραβάει ας πούμε το 1/4 του ρεύματος αυτού ή δεν ζορίζεται η CPU οπότε πάλι δεν τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα και δεν βλέπεις πρόβλημα.

Όταν λέμε "δουλεύει", έχεις κάνει stress test με την CPU στο 100% για ώρα και όλα καλά?





> Λογικό δεν είναι?



Το παλικάρι είχε μαγαζί που το έκλεισε το 2014-2015 αλλά πήγε όλον τον εξοπλισμό στο σπίτι που νοίκιαζε τότε και δούλευε έτσι μετά. Αλλά την τελευταία φορά που τον ήθελα κάπου στο 2017, δεν τον βρήκα, κινητό είχε αλλάξει και στο σπίτι του δεν θυμάμαι να ξαναπάω (αν υπάρχει ακόμα βέβαια)...
Τώρα για το αν άξιζε να αλλάζει πυκνωτές σε μητρικές 10ετίας για 50ευρώ (κάπου εκεί για νορμάλ μητρικές), τι να σου πω, στο μαγαζί είχε και υπάλληλο πάντως...

Αν κατάλαβε κάποιος ποιον λέω και τον ξέρει, ας γράψει κάτι εγώ ή έστω ας μου στείλει ένα ΠΜ γιατί το πήγαινα πολύ το παιδί, αν δουλεύει ακόμα θα ήθελα να τον έχω στα υπόψιν!  :Smile:

----------


## mtzag

Δε φοβαμε στο τοσο στο θεμα αποκολλησης οσο στο esd θεμα
αν κανω ολη τη διαδικασια πανω σε μαρμαρο γυαλι και εχω esd βραχιολακι στο χερι μου ειναι οκ ?

----------


## mtzag

ναι στο vrm της cpu ειναι οι ποιο πολλοι αλλα οχι μονο
επεξεργαστη φοραει ενα celeron 700mhz ψοφιμι δηλαδη.
Κατι αλλο το bios της μητρικης ειναι ειδικη εκδοση
και εχει ειδικες ρυθμισεις αυτες πως θα γινει να μην τις χασω?
Μπορω να ξεκολλαω-κολλαω πανω στη μητρικη με κολλητηρι χωρις να βγαλω τη μπαταρια του bios?
Επισης αν βαλω καινουργια μπαταρια bios ενω ο υπολογιστης ειναι ανοιχτος θα χαθουνε οι ρυθμισεις του bios η οχι?

----------

